# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme per cmime/blerje.

## the admiral

Une blej shpesh ne eBay dhe me pelqen shume.
Gjej çdo gje. Edhe gjera qe neper dyqane te verteta nuk do i gjeja kurre dhe ma sjellin ne shtepi. çmimet gjithashtu jane shume me te uleta. Rradhe here kam pasur probleme. 
Desha te di: a funksionon per te derguar ne Shqiperi?
Postat shqiptare a jane te sigurta?
Dogana shqiptare si funksionon? Do te duhej te paguhej dogana per çdo objekt qe hyne?
Faleminderit!

----------


## djaliepirotas

Megjithmend, do ishte shume interesante te dime a mund te adresojme per ne Shqiperi  dicka qe ne e e blejme ne ebay. A detyrohet personi prites te paguaj dogane dhe per cilat mallra? Sa eshte vlera e doganes nqse aplikohet le te themi per nje laptop ose per kamera ose telefon cel.

----------


## EuroStar1

Provojeni ketu se andej nga ju nuk punon search-i si duket.....

http://www.dogana.gov.al/index.php?P...d664b4722d73fb

----------


## MARGUS

> Une blej shpesh ne eBay dhe me pelqen shume.
> Gjej çdo gje. Edhe gjera qe neper dyqane te verteta nuk do i gjeja kurre dhe ma sjellin ne shtepi. çmimet gjithashtu jane shume me te uleta. Rradhe here kam pasur probleme. 
> Desha te di: a funksionon per te derguar ne Shqiperi?
> Postat shqiptare a jane te sigurta?
> Dogana shqiptare si funksionon? Do te duhej te paguhej dogana per çdo objekt qe hyne?
> Faleminderit!


Kam degjuar se pershkak te vjedhjeve te identitetit dhe credit cards  nga disa shtete nuk mund te blehet me ne e Bay

----------


## Edvin83

> Une blej shpesh ne eBay dhe me pelqen shume.
> Gjej çdo gje. Edhe gjera qe neper dyqane te verteta nuk do i gjeja kurre dhe ma sjellin ne shtepi. çmimet gjithashtu jane shume me te uleta. Rradhe here kam pasur probleme. 
> Desha te di: a funksionon per te derguar ne Shqiperi?
> Postat shqiptare a jane te sigurta?
> Dogana shqiptare si funksionon? Do te duhej te paguhej dogana per çdo objekt qe hyne?
> Faleminderit!


ME te thene te drejten posta nuk eshte e sigurte...shume here letrat nuk me vijne, dhe nje here provova te dergoj nje pako dhe u zhduk. Pala pritese nuk e mori kurre, dhe nga hetimi i tyre doli qe pakoja nuk ka dale kurre nga Shqiperia. Ketu te sorollatin dhe as leket e dergimit te pakos nuk po arrij t'i marr...

----------


## the admiral

> Provojeni ketu se andej nga ju nuk punon search-i si duket.....
> 
> http://www.dogana.gov.al/index.php?P...d664b4722d73fb


meqe fatmiresisht andej nga ti punon search-i, a arrite te kuptosh se a duhet paguar dogane per çdo lloj objekti? paguhet dogana edhe per diçka qe kushton 10€???

ne europe paguhet dogane ne pergjethsi per mallra qe kane nje vlere te caktuar. jo per çdo gje. une nuk kam paguar kurre dogane per mallra qe me kane mberritur nga taivani, singapori, hong kongu, amerika dhe kanadaja, sepse objektin nuk e kam paguar me shume se 50€.

[ QUOTE=MARGUS]Kam degjuar se pershkak te vjedhjeve te identitetit dhe credit cards nga disa shtete nuk mund te blehet me ne e Bay 

nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere.
une para pak ditesh kam blere heren e fundit. kam feedback 65.

----------


## EuroStar1

Nese ju fusni mallra te ndryshme me sasi te vogla dhe jo te shtrjta , NUK PAGUHET DOGAN, nese ti fut 10 lap top ose 20 celular e keshtu me rradh Pregatitu te paguash nje dogan 10% deri 20% te vleres blerse qe ti ke ber .Besoj qe te sqrova. Pershendetje

----------


## djaliepirotas

> Nese ju fusni mallra te ndryshme me sasi te vogla dhe jo te shtrjta , NUK PAGUHET DOGAN, nese ti fut 10 lap top ose 20 celular e keshtu me rradh Pregatitu te paguash nje dogan 10% deri 20% te vleres blerse qe ti ke ber .Besoj qe te sqrova. Pershendetje


Euro start, te kuptohemi , ketu nuk eshte fjala per tregeti duke derguar psh 20 laptopa.
 Ne duam te dime  only for one laptop. Thjeshte per dhurata : laptop, kamer, kepuce ,  rroba, paisje te ndryshme etj
 A paguhet dogane per keto mallra ne sasi te vogla?
A ka siguri ne Shqiperi qe pakua te mbrije ne adresen e duhur dhe e pa hapur....
Nqse jo, sa vjete duhen akoma qe atje te behet shtet si ne cdo shtet? 
Te kuptohemi qe sjane per ty te gjitha keto pyetje. Kushdo  mund te na ndihmoje.
Faleminderit

----------


## EuroStar1

Jo nuk paguhet APSOLUTISHT ASGJE. Dergo sa te duash dhurata, je qe je dhe meqe jam qe jam , ma sill edhe mua ndonje dhurat se e paguaj vet doganen hgagaaaahaaah

----------


## the admiral

> Nese ju fusni mallra te ndryshme me sasi te vogla dhe jo te shtrjta , NUK PAGUHET DOGAN, nese ti fut 10 lap top ose 20 celular e keshtu me rradh Pregatitu te paguash nje dogan 10% deri 20% te vleres blerse qe ti ke ber .Besoj qe te sqrova. Pershendetje


po nese fus 1 laptop ose 1 celular?

----------


## EuroStar1

> po nese fus 1 laptop ose 1 celular?


Jo pra , nese nuk jan me sasi te konsiderushme , quhen objekte personale. Pershendetje

----------


## Force-Intruder

Funksionon shume mire edhe ketu...
E vetmja gje qe duhet patur kujdes, eshte te mos zgjidhet posta normale.

Posta shteterore EMS eshte me e mire nga eksperienca ime se ato privatet. Sa here me kane ardhur gjera, EMS me ka cuar edhe sms edhe email per te me lajmeruar qe e kane ata pakon dhe po e procesojne.

Natyrisht postat e tjera speciale si DHL, TNT, UPS, FEDEX etj jane si gjithmone te shpejta e te sigurta.

Me poste normale, apo priority parcel, USPS etj mos e beni gabimin... nese nuk humbet fare, do ju vije pas 1 muaji vonese :/

----------


## Mau_kiko

Nga eksperienca personale flas qe me posten shteterore ka nje perqindje mundesie te te humb fare ajo qe po te sjellin, dhe nje perqindje akoma me e madhe qe ajo cfare te sjellin te vonohet me jave, ose edhe me muaj.  Personalisht preferoj me teper FedEx dhe DHL, shume here me te sigurta (normal, mban pergjegjsi per ate cfare te sjell) dhe me te shpejta (maximumi ka qene 7 dite nga Japonia)

Persa i perket asaj qe a e kontrollojne pakon apo jo kur te sjellin pakon, kjo varet, eshte me raste. Kur i kap hena e mire, sprekin gje, kur i kap hena e keqe, me mire mos te te kishin dergu pako fare...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

po deshe ndihme me thuaj :perqeshje:  kam nje shoqe ne dhl ne TIRANE 
nga nje fare numeri e siper paguan dogane si jo 
nese dicka blihet  jashte  shqiperise

----------


## the admiral

> Jo pra , nese nuk jan me sasi te konsiderushme , quhen objekte personale. Pershendetje


une edhe nqs blej nje pale syze e shba, kur hyjne ne be, me bejne te paguaj dogane...
imagjino nqs blej laptop apo celular...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nese vlera e kalon $100 ne deklarim, do te paguashg dogane.

Zgjidhja eshte ose te porositesh shietsin te uli vleren ne deklarim/fature, ose ti kerkoshe ta beje "marked as gift". Keto jane 2 menyrat per ta eliminuar.

Nqs jeni ne itali pastaj, mendohuni 2 here perpara se te blini.. kam pa shume shites qe thone "we do not ship to Italy" per shkak te rregullave strikte, vonesave apo detyrimit per te paguar dogane edhe per vlera idioteske.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> une edhe nqs blej nje pale syze e shba, kur hyjne ne be, me bejne te paguaj dogane...
> imagjino nqs blej laptop apo celular...


te thashe me siper qe paguan dogane kete e di se shoqet time qe nga shqiperia blene gjera jashte edhe pse shqiperia nuk eshte be me pare nuk paguanin dogane po tani paguajne

----------


## king of queens

> Nqs jeni ne itali pastaj, mendohuni 2 here perpara se te blini.. kam pa shume shites qe thone "we do not ship to Italy" per shkak te rregullave strikte, vonesave apo detyrimit per te paguar dogane edhe per vlera idioteske.


Une kam blere ne shume vende jashte BE dhe gjihthmone me ka mberritur ne itali pa problem. (para shume vitesh)
Puna eshte se edhe kur e shenojne GIFT (gje qe shumica e shitesve e bejne vete) paguhet dogana kur hyn ne BE.
Nje shok i imi ka ardhur vete ne amerike. Ka blere nje mac dhe kur ka mberritur ne Itali i eshte dashur te paguaj doganen...

----------


## king of queens

> .........
> ..


-----------------

----------


## OO7

Une jam nje perdorues i rregullt i ebay prej gati 1 viti. Deri me sot kam bere mbi 50 blerje perfshi ktu nga aksesore telefonash, telefona, pjese kompjutrash e lloj lloj gjerash. Asnjehere nuk ka ndodhur qe dicka qe e kam blere te mos ket ardhur (flas per ne Tirane sepse ne rrethe nuk e di cfar ndodh). Posta Shqiptare eshte 100% e sigurt dhe nuk paguan as dogane, ndersa me ka qelluar qe kam blere nje here me DHL dhe kam paguar 30% te mallit me shume per doganen e sherbimin, dhe qe atehere une nuk dua ta shoh me me sy DHL, nuk ja vlen jo vetem per vleren shtese qe do paguash ne dogane por edhe per sorollatjen burokratike derisa malli te te vi ne shtepi, nuk ja u rekomandoj posten me DHL.

----------

